# Third Person Not Allowed in Bedroom - AGR or Paid?



## JoelG (Jul 27, 2013)

So today in a phone conversation with an AGR agent (who sounded like she wasn't enjoying her day very much):

1) Affirmed the July 1st rule change that three people cannot travel together on a single Bedroom award.

2) Stated that purchasing a coach ticket for the third person to cover their travel in the bedroom is not allowed.

3) Stated that if I also redeemed a coach travel award to cover the third person (as I'd inquired), that person would not be allowed to share the bedroom; they'd have to sit in coach, and only be allowed to see the bedroom occupants in the dining car for meals.

Does this info gibe with you well-seasoned experts? Is there any way at all that my wife, daughter and I can travel together in a bedroom on an AGR award? (We've shared a paid bedroom many times before; just never tried to travel on points.)

Thanks for your guidance!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 27, 2013)

Wonder if you can buy an "Open Sleeper" ticket for the 3rd person?


----------



## jersey42 (Jul 27, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Wonder if you can buy an "Open Sleeper" ticket for the 3rd person?


According to AGR Insider on FlyerTalk (http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1482915-additional-kid-bedroom-3-pax-2.html) an Open Sleeper works for paid or AGR Redemptions. Also says that there was no magic about July 1.



AGR Insider said:


> Not sure where this "July 1" date came from -- there was no magic policy change on that date. The guidelines were posted to our Web site in early June.
> As stated, infants under age 2 do not count toward recommended occupancy guidelines.
> 
> *To include additional passengers beyond the recommended occupancy guidelines, rail fares can be purchased as open sleeper tickets with the AGR Service Center agent who books your redemption itinerary*.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 27, 2013)

This part I don't understand.



> To include additional passengers beyond the recommend occupancy guidelines ...


The bedroom is rated for 3, including 2 adults and 1 child. If the daughter is 40, I'll accept it - but not if the daughter is a child!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jul 27, 2013)

Maybe consider 2 adjacent roomettes? No question that way....


----------



## jersey42 (Jul 27, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> This part I don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is my take from reading the guidelines as well as several responses from AGR Insider on Flyer Talk:


The recommended capacity of a bedroom is 2 (http://www.amtrak.com/onboard-the-train-sleeping-accommodations)
An AGR bedroom redemption is good for the recommended capacity (2) not the maximum capacity (4) (post 5 in http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1482915-additional-kid-bedroom-3-pax.html)
A paid "Open Sleeper" can be purchased if you want to include additional people in a AGR bedroom award (as long as you remain in the capacity guidelines) (see my prior post)


----------



## JoelG (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks, All, for doing this detailed R&D to answer my question; _so_ much appreciated! I'm relieved that the AGR agent this am was dead wrong that there is no way my daughter could share our bedroom under any circumstances, either on an AGR redemption or paid separately.

So, if I have this straight, I can:

1) Book a Bedroom for 25k AGR points (One Zone: FUL-LAX-SEA). This covers travel for my wife and me.

2) Pay (through the AGR agent when booking the Bedroom redemption) for an "Open Sleeper" ticket for my (19 yr-old) daughter.

3) We can all travel in the same bedroom because doing so won't exceed the "Allowable Party Composition" for a Bedroom (3 Adults). (Yes, we fit just fine

New Questions:

1) Will the open sleeper ticket be at low bucket, regardless of current coach fare?

2) Do I actually pay _two_ fares for my daughter: LAX-SEA plus FUL-LAX? Or does the one open sleeper ticket cover both segments? Do I/can I pay an upgrade price so my daughter can ride business class (with her parents) on the commuter train leg?

Obviously, it's better to be as well-informed as possible _before_ making the AGR call, and I am thus grateful for all your help!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 27, 2013)

The "open sleeper" ticket should (in this case) be called an "open ticket". And yes, the room would be at low bucket. And AFAIK, it covers the whole trip and I think the BC portion too.

You stated your daughter is 19 years old. You may want to consider getting 2 awards for 2 roomettes ACROSS the hall from each other, not ADJACENT to each other! Rooms 3 & 5 are adjacent, but have a wall between then and to go from one to the other is a 6 foot walk. But rooms 3 & 4 are across the hall from each other, and you don't even have to get out of your seat to talk to each other.

The cost to buy the needed 5,000 points (30K for 2 roomettes vs 25K for 1 bedroom) may be about the same or even less than the additional ticket! Also consider the additional privacy. (A bedroom also only has 2 berths, so 2 people would have to share one berth.)


----------

